# Ork Spalta



## Orcwarrior (19. März 2007)

Ork Spalta, was spricht dafür, was dagegen, wie kann man den mit wow chars verglkeichen? irgendwie muss es ja gehn. Also heiln kanner netm aber auch net die grösste rüssi tragen und is nahkämpfer der net unsichtbar is und 2 Spaltas tragt? Is wie ein Schurkenschamane der net heilern kann und lieber auf den Fury talente baum gestezt hat von nem krieger hehe

Kann der auch 2 h waffen tragen? Müsste shco sein, aber ich bin ma gespannt was der so kann. Schreibt mal alle die sich für den interessieren was ihr euch erhofft, ich erhof ma mal das der lustig is, wird vllt mein 2t char, aber erst mal nen schwarzorc gg


----------



## Kartoffel (20. März 2007)

nein du wirst keine 2h tragen können und nein bitte vergleiche diese Klasse nie wieder mit einer aus WoW weil es kein pendant gibt


----------



## Orcwarrior (21. März 2007)

Pendant....

ich vergleichs mit WoW weil es auch ein Mmorph ist und es dort auch Orks gibt deshalb. Jetzt weisste es und ich kann es nur mit WoW vergleichen, ich kenn kein andres.

lg Orwarrior

PS Warum sind hier alle so generf(v)t ? Seid doch froh das es das Spiel geben wird, wenn man sich diese Foren durchliest, dann freu ich mich schon mal auf den War chat, sicher wiedr china farmer, schummler und und... hoff das man dort auch den chat ausstellen kann, is ja wahnsinn, immer schön freundlich bleiben

und ausserdem bist du im falschen thema, du interesierst dich doch gar net für den -_-


----------



## Kartoffel (21. März 2007)

> und ausserdem bist du im falschen thema, du interesierst dich doch gar net für den -_-



schrieb der schwarzork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese ständigen Vergleiche bringen dir letztendich nichts, weil du die WoW Klassen kennst und dann von der Klasse bei Warhammer etwas ähnliches erwartest und dann nur enttäuscht bist, wenn es nicht so ist.
Also lieber selber rausfinden was die Entwickler über ihn schreiben ( davon gibt es genug auf der Homepage) anstatt letztendlich wenn das Spiel dann raus ist enttäuscht zu werden ,weil man sich was ganz anderes vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Orcwarrior (21. März 2007)

Jo, du hast Recht, aber ich kann es mir nich vorstelllen,  kenn eben nix andres als WoW, und wenn der Krieger nicht so ähnlich sein soll, hm, dann wird er vllt auf seine eigene Weise gut:p bin trotzdem zufrieden wenn der Schwarzork wenigstens Schwaozoark heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarzorks sind wie Teddybären

gezeichnet .... ein ähm, was noch mal? hab ich vergässön!

Schwarzork jenau


----------



## Sumoikashi (23. Mai 2007)

Hier die Skills zum Spalta...

*>>> Skill-Liste des Spaltas zusammengefasst <<<*

*Renn se nieda*
Aktionspunkte: 90
Reichweite: 0-10 Fuß
Ein Nahkampfangriff, der mäßigen Schaden verursacht. Falls Ihr Euch im Berserkerrausch befindet, wird das Ziel zusätzlich 4 Sekunden lang verlangsamt, wodurch seine Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 40% verringert wird.

*Waaagh This Way*
Taktikfelder: 1
Der gesamte Schaden, den Ihre verursacht, erhöht sich um 10%.
Der gesamte Schaden, den Ihr erhaltet, erhöht sich um 5%


----------



## Barret (23. Juni 2007)

Wenn du den Spalta unbedingt mit nem wow Char vergleichen willst ...würde ich sagen, dass die Klasse so ne Mischung aus Jäger(wegen leichte/mittlere rüssi) und Krieger sein soll. Natürlich ist mit Jäger kein Fernkampf gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... also praktisch ein offensiv Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axen (23. Juni 2007)

Ich finde der Ork- Spalta ist ne Mischung aus schurke und fury tank^^


----------



## Sumoikashi (4. Juli 2007)

Axen schrieb:


> Ich finde der Ork- Spalta ist ne Mischung aus schurke und fury tank^^



Und eine Zitrone ist eine Mischung aus Banane und Apfel.


----------



## Sagardo (19. Juli 2007)

Er ist halt einfach ein Nahkampf Dämätsch Dealer, der Kettenrüstung/Schwere Rüstung trägt.
In DAOC würde ich ihn mit dem Söldner vergleichen , oder dem Berserker.

Die Spielweise sollte ungefähr so sein... ran an den Feind , Schaum vor dem Mund bekommen und nach ca. 5 Minuten wieder zur Vernunft kommen, wenn man tot ist ^^


----------



## Splin (23. Juli 2007)

Sumoikashi schrieb:


> Und eine Zitrone ist eine Mischung aus Banane und Apfel.


 rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bananen sind ja auch gelb und Äpfel rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Luvu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nuja, als ich habe den Spalta eben so verstanden, dass er der Kerl ist, der aus der Offensive Aktionskraft schöpft und der Schwarzork aus der Defensive. Demnach ist der Orkspalta eher der Typ von Karriere für diejenigen, die es schnell und schmerzvoll haben wollen und Schwarzork für diejenigen, die es mit vielen aufnehmen können aber mit denen ein Kampf eher langwierig ist. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grasher (27. September 2007)

Ich wollt' mal kurz anfügen, dass (wie vor mir schon jemand richtig festgestellt hat) WAR ungleich WoW ist. Ich hasse WoW inzwischen, das liegt aber nicht an dem Spiel, sondern der Community die alles darüber lesen und erfahren will und überhaupt weder einen (ich versuche es für WoW Fanbois logisch auszudrücken) Rechtschreibskill von mehr als 75 und auch keinen Grammatikskill über 150  besitzt. Aber zurück zum Thema, wenn ihr wirklich die Klassen vergleichen wollt, dann tut das doch mit Dark Age of Camelot, das ist vom selben Hersteller und es gibt bei weitem mehr Klassen mit denen man die hiesigen vergleichen kann.

Grüße (keine lieben, nur Grüße) Grasher


----------



## Woodhunter (20. November 2007)

Da kommt man mal wieder auf das Thema : Warum können Priester keine dicken Schwerter tragen? mhh vielleicht weil jedes Spiel anders ist und warum gibt es in Daoc viele Klassen die das gleiche tragen können, andere Skills haben aber aus verschiedenen Völkern sind ?

/ Back to Topic /   Ork Spalta wird einfach eine Nahkampf, Haudrauf-Klasse


----------



## Vakahma (20. November 2007)

hat die möglichkeit sehr viel schaden anzurichten doch er braucht dafür zeit.Das heißt, wenn man ihn töten will muss das schnell gehen.


----------



## Orcwarrior (6. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne DaoC net, deshalb Vergleich zu WoW, die Mehrheit kennt sicher nur WoW... 

Ich würd den ja mit Fury Krieger vergleichen, und halt nur mit schwerer Rüssi. 

Aber die Frage war ja warum wollt ihr den nehmen...


----------



## dart0r (17. Februar 2008)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Ich kenne DaoC net, deshalb Vergleich zu WoW, die Mehrheit kennt sicher nur WoW...
> 
> Ich würd den ja mit Fury Krieger vergleichen, und halt nur mit schwerer Rüssi.
> 
> Aber die Frage war ja warum wollt ihr den nehmen...



Weil er einem Fury Krieger ähnlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ahja back to topic:

ich weis zwar nicht was du zudir genommen hast aber du hast soviel mist geschrieben, da hatte ich nach dem ersten Satz schon kein bock mehr gehabt zulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenors (28. April 2008)

Kann der Ork spalta eig auch schwerter oder sowas tragen ich mein was versteht man denn unter spalta?


----------



## Nevad (28. April 2008)

*Ork-Spalta*

In der Orksprache heißt Spalta soviel wie Schwert, Beil oder Axt &#8211; und die Kollegen mit diesen Waffen heißen eben Spaltaz. Sie führen die schärfsten Nahkampfwaffen und zählen zu den wohl tödlichsten Gegnern in der Schlacht. Durch jeden Schlag gewinnt der Ork-Spalta an Moral, gerät in schäumende Wut und wird zu einem Berserker. In diesem Kampfrausch greift er immer schneller an und kann speziellen Attacken ausführen, die jedoch die Moral und die aufgebaute Kampfkraft vermindern. Diese Karriere ist sehr trickreich, schließlich müsst ihr euch in jedem Kampf eine Taktik zurecht legen, um euren Gegnern zu schaden und gleichzeitig eure brodelnde Wut nicht zu verlieren. Spalta sind nicht so stark gepanzert wie ihre Schwarzorkkollegen, weil sie sich im Kampf viel bewegen. Eine schwere Rüstung würde sie dabei nur einschränken.


Quelle:http://war.buffed.de/guides/673/gruenhaeute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenors (28. April 2008)

nevad ich danke dir


----------



## Mikokami (28. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> *Ork-Spalta*
> 
> In der Orksprache heißt Spalta soviel wie Schwert, Beil oder Axt – und die Kollegen mit diesen Waffen heißen eben Spaltaz. ...



Ein Spalta ist eigentlich die orkische universal Nahkampfwaffe, das ist meistens ein schweres, wuchtiges und geschärftes Stück Metall befestigt an einem anderen Stück Metall oder Holz. Es soll nur den Zweck seines Namens erfüllen, und zwar Dinge zu *spalten*, im besonderen Knochen, Fleisch, Rüstungen, Schilde oder Köpfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sich sehr gut vorstellen was ein Ork mit zwei solch wundervollen Erzeugnissen orkischer Handwerkskunst vorhat damit zu tun. Ganz genau rücksichtslos Dinge (siehe oben) spalten.


----------



## xenors (29. April 2008)

Das heißt also auch das ork spalta schwerter,äxte usw der chaos(als beispiel) fraktion tragen können?


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Mhh,also in Videos habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.Die Spaltaz von den Spaltaz hatten immer ihren eigenen Stil.Ich fände es auch komisch wenn ein Orc mit Chaoswaffen um sich wüten würde.Da passen die Orcwaffen viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. April 2008)

Ein Spalta ist laut Hintergrund für einen Ork das ding in der Hand womit er den gegener "spalten" kann. Äxte, Schwerter, Hämmer, dem Ork ist es egal, hauptsache es tut weh.

Ist bei Belagerungsmaschinen nicht anders. Orks haben keinerlei Schmiedekunst oder ahnung von Statik. 
Sie bauen es, es hält, gut.

Wenn einem Ork ein Schwert in die Hand fällt wird er höchstens noch einen Hammer nemen und solange damit auf dem Schwert rumschlagen bis er es vernünftig halten kann.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Jungz da Spalta is da einfach da Ding zum Wegmoschn von da bärtige Pimpfe vastehta michä?


----------



## Moagim (22. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ein Spalta ist laut Hintergrund für einen Ork das ding in der Hand womit er den gegener "spalten" kann. Äxte, Schwerter, Hämmer, dem Ork ist es egal, hauptsache es tut weh.
> 
> Ist bei Belagerungsmaschinen nicht anders. Orks haben keinerlei Schmiedekunst oder ahnung von Statik.
> Sie bauen es, es hält, gut.
> ...



Da gibts eine schöne Erklärung im Warhammer 40000 Universum.

Ein Ork ist an für sich genommen ein ungebildeter Wilder, sammeln sich mehrere erhält die Gruppe Zugriff auf die "Datenbank"
Ihnen fällt zum Beispiel plötzlich ein wie man einen bestimmten Gegenstand zusammenbaut sobald genug auf einem Haufen sind. Sie haben zwar keine Ahnung wie und warum das Ding dann funktioniert, aber solange genug daran glauben DAS es funktionert, funktioniert es einfach.

Das allgemein bekannte
Rot= schneller beispielsweise

Finde die Idee für WAR auch ganz gut geeignet. In der Gruppe wird mehr Moral generiert, was wiederum mächtige Fähigkeiten freigibt, also wieder das Prinzip je mehr in der Gruppe desto mehr Angriffsarten fallen der Grünhaut ein.


----------



## The Adder (12. Juli 2008)

Sorry für die Unterbrechung hier, aber der Spalta-Thread scheint mir für die Frage am besten geeignet:

jetzt, wo anscheinend der Spalta verschoben wurde: welche Klasse auf Seiten der Zerstörung bietet sich denn dann am ehesten als Ersatz an?

1) Schwarzork? Von Nahkampf-DD zu Tank: _naja_, immerhin weiterhin Greenies
2) Hexenkriegerin? Nahkampf-DD: aber _weiblich und "Elfenz"_
3) Chaos-Barbar? Nahkampf-DD, männlich, Norska, hab mich bisher mit Chaos aber so nicht beschäftigt.

Was meint Ihr? Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> 1) Schwarzork? Von Nahkampf-DD zu Tank: _naja_, immerhin weiterhin Greenies
> 2) Hexenkriegerin? Nahkampf-DD: aber _weiblich und "Elfenz"_
> 3) Chaos-Barbar? Nahkampf-DD, männlich, Norska, hab mich bisher mit Chaos aber so nicht beschäftigt.
> 
> Was meint Ihr? Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?



Der wesentliche Unterschied ist wohl das die Hexenkriegerin "zerbrechlicher" ist und einen Stealth besitzt. (geschickter DD)
Der Barabr ist schwerer gepanzert und hat einen "Schweizer Multifunktionsarm"^^  (brachialer DD mit Hirn)
Der Spalta war der cholerische Schläger.


----------



## The Adder (14. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied ist wohl das die Hexenkriegerin "zerbrechlicher" ist und einen Stealth besitzt. (geschickter DD)
> Der Barabr ist schwerer gepanzert und hat einen "Schweizer Multifunktionsarm"^^  (brachialer DD mit Hirn)
> Der Spalta war der cholerische Schläger.



Thanks. Ich werde dann wohl zuerst mal ein wenig testen; Hexenkriegerin, Barbar und Schwarzork... mal sehen...


----------



## gammler08 (29. Juli 2008)

es tut mir ja leid euch das zu sagen aber den ork spalta wird es nicht geben....
ja ich habe auch geweint als ich das gehört haber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es ist sehr bitter...was werde ich jetzt sonst spielen?....nen schamanen?....hm....das ist eigentlich schon wieder ein grund das spiel nicht zu kaufen,oder doch?


----------



## Aduras (8. September 2008)

warum wurde der Spalta eigentlich aus dem Programm genommen?


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Hier die Antworten

http://www.warherold.de/2008/07/hauptstaed...sen-gestrichen/


----------



## texus19 (19. Oktober 2008)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Jo, du hast Recht, aber ich kann es mir nich vorstelllen,  kenn eben nix andres als WoW, und wenn der Krieger nicht so ähnlich sein soll, hm, dann wird er vllt auf seine eigene Weise gut:p bin trotzdem zufrieden wenn der Schwarzork wenigstens Schwaozoark heisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der TE is doch ganz klar ein 12-13 Jähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Oktober 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Der TE is doch ganz klar ein 12-13 Jähriger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du bist ein Threadnecromancer.


----------



## texus19 (19. Oktober 2008)

Zurück zum Spalta.... kommen tut er bestimmt nicht mehr im Dezember da kommen schon die beiden Tank Klassen.....


----------

